# Where to go in MD this weekend?



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking for a few possible locations to wet a line, and have the opportunity to catch something big relatively close to the beltway/Waldorf area. What are some good places to put in for this weekend?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Come one guys, I have my last kitchen pass from the wife before the baby comes. I am making the most of it. Right now there are two of us heading out, and possibly a third. Looking for a good locale that will likely produce. I have to stay SOMEWHAT close (incase the baby comes early) but I am thinking close means anything around up to 1.5 hours of travel. So that should leave plenty of options. Thinking Mattawoman Creek and out into the Potomac River to see how the channel acts. Any Stripers still holding in the deeper water???


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm gonna be across the river camping on the VA side 18 miles upriver from the bay. I'm gonna have my yak and a 15' johnboat. I'm hoping I'm gonna be able to hook into something fun....if nothing else my girls will have fun crabbing off the boat.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

havn't decided yet . waiting on weather for sat and mon , cookout sun . wondering about bay bridge spsp .


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

mickeyg said:


> havn't decided yet . waiting on weather for sat and mon , cookout sun . wondering about bay bridge spsp .


any risks in going out at SPSP? That was one of my first choices, but I wonder about boats and chop.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

There is a air base down there go there .PAx river I heard there catching in that area.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

mickeyg said:


> havn't decided yet . waiting on weather for sat and mon , cookout sun . wondering about bay bridge spsp .


As of this morning, weather for Sat is looking great. Mid 70's, only 10% chance of rain and winds from the N around 8mph. 

We talked about SPSP but a couple concerns are whether the risk is worth the reward so to speak.

What's around there to eat some bait? If we are talking about just some croaker, there are other places to grab them on much calmer waters. I will certainly brave some bigger water in the interest of bigger fish (stripers) if they are out there though. 

Right now, we are leaning towards Mattawoman State park and running out to the Potomac channel just offshore. I know there are some big cats out there and I am guessing there still might be some stripers running around as well (hopeful).


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I would think you would be better off launching at Marshall Hall if you want to hit the main Potomac channel for cats. Maybe find some big blue catfish in that area. Paddling from Smallwood State Park to the Potomac may take awhile. However, I'm sure you could find some channel catfish in the Mattowoman. 

I maybe down it Southern Maryland this weekend. I'm not sure if I'm gonna have my kayak or if I'm going to go out in the canoe with my brother. We were thinking of launching the canoe from Slavins or see if we can launch from Masons Springs around routes 225 and 224 in search of LM bass, channel cats and maybe see if any american shad are around.

Also, considering trying Bushwood for croakers. Not sure if the recent rains pushed them out of the river. Once I decide where i'm going I will make another post to see if anyone wants to meetup.

Rod


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

Go to slavins fished the banks from 225 bridge down to the old train bridge last night and there were alot of downed trees a few of them were completly across the river didn't catch squat.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

*undecided*

thinking of launching in either the magothy, bodkin or ki [crab alley]. i am a little leary about putting in at spsp, have a buddy who was fishing the bridge in a jonboat when 2 cigboats flew by them and .fliped them! they lost everything, lucky to be alive! but they did have ins.and got new motors and gear. ihave every thing leashed still not fun being fliped by a wake. C&R at KI but there are rock there around the sunken island.>]]];>


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm game for almost anywhere . SPSP early sat , until traffic gets too bad . I don't know of too many places to launch . Any suggestions . Would prefer shelter , away from traffic . Where's the croakers ?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I've kayak fished SPSP on a weekday, not sure if I would do it on a weekend unless its early in the morning. Maybe we all should play hooky from work one Friday and get a yak armada going at SPSP.

mickeyg, i see you are in B-more. Schools of stripers and bluefish sometime move into the inner Patapsco in the late summer. A couple years ago we were catching them not too far from the Boston Street and Hanover Street ramps.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry - was saying Mattawoman State Park by accident. Meant Smallwood State Park.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I would like to add a few more options to trips . I live within paddling distance of key bridge (north side ), beth steel . driving distance of a few more . Of course the way gas is going , don't think I'll be driving too far !!! I would like to venture to new waters . where at the magothy do you launch ? What about the south river ?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Seems we are pretty set on hitting Smallwood State Park down off Rt 224 (not too far off Indian Head Hwy). Our thought being we can venture out to the deeper waters of the Potomac's channel. Even head north a little bit to where the channel drops to over 70' just offshore. And if water gets too rough (which it shouldn't), we can retreat to the protection of the creek which has plenty of structure for some big bass. Gonna shoot to be down there between 9-10AM.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

a little ramp off of magothy bridge rd. if comming from ft.smallwood rd. make the first left onto brice and look for a ramp. real small and don't block anything or you will be towed better drop your stuff and park on the street. got to open the pool this weekend, maybe we can get together an other weekend and i'll show you a couple of places to launch:cool


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds great ! thinking of ft. armistead for key bridge in morning ,have a cookout in the afternoon . monday looks like it might be a blowout , 15 to 20 gusts to 25 , might have to take a ride up to deer creek early monday . just got done my anchor trolley & one of the rod holders . I need another base for scotty (2nd holder ) . I still have 2 scotty's and 2 on milk crate . I plan on being at key bridge about 5ish before traffic gets too heavy . looking forward to hooking up . thanks for the info also


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah. the wind went to KI from 5a to 9 nothing. by the time i got to ft smallwood the wind was howling! watched som greenies trying to cast and throing 90 deg to the rocks hanging up every timewent home and p/wased my deck. have bday party on KI today and open pool on mondaynext weekend wife's bday too much crap!!! good to go the following weekend PM me .got a damper weight about 5lbs to replace the 1.5lb trolly anchor that did not hold my tandem in the wind. and anew fish finder to try out


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

went to key bridge , beautiful morning !!!! not many boats . stayed out 5:30 til 10 am ,a few small perch and really small stripers . got a good workout paddling ; ft. armisted , curtis creek , back to key bridge , 3rd pile (other side of channel ) ft. carrol then home . looking forward to hooking up with you surfnsam . might try magothy in the morning . small craft advisory in the afternoon so I don't know . have to play it by ear .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sounds like a plan.con't get out until 6/6. can show u the spots this week thuogh. pm me and we can meet up. Bodkin might be better, close to the bay mouth. want to plan a trip lewes de. go down the broadkill and lewis canal for flounder maybe IR some reports of big flatties yum!


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

We went to Smallwood SP and did really well with the catfish. I went home with 7-8 fish, plus one Yellow perch. Largest cat was probably 6lbs, 22" or so. They were gulping down cut spot like it was going out of style. Nice to actually catch the fish I was targeting


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Nice going on the catfish!
My brother and I just fished from the shore Saturday afternoon in the upper reaches of Mattawoman at Mason Springs around routes 225 and 224. We caught a bunch on small perch on a small Blakemoore Roadrunner lure and I caught a 15" LM bass on a crankbait. Water level was low and saw about 50 gizzard shad stuck in small pool of water. I thought about grabbing a few and using them to try to catch some catfish but didn't have a net or fillet knife. 

gtodave, where did you get the spot? What size hooks were you using for the catfish? I've caught catfish by accident when targeting other species. But the next time I hit the Potomac and Mattawomen I think I am going to target them. They can be hoot to catch from the kayak!


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the spot at Annapolis Seafood in Waldorf. Used 5/0 circle hooks. we also caught a few smaller ones on bloodworms, and I caught one nice one on a dead snail I found floating in the river...wished I had picked up a few more of those stinky bastards!


----------

